# Setting up a 1228



## Aurelius (Jan 25, 2022)

I just got word that my 1228 is at the warehouse getting ready for PM to give it the once over before I get to take it home so I will probably have it in the next week or three (I'll know more the end of this week).  While I have experience using tools, it has always been on tools other people have installed and maintained so this is the first time I am setting one up myself.  My questions for all of you are around what I need to do as far as setup in prep for its arrival and once it arrives.

I already have the table it is going to live on set up in place and leveled pretty well (it's a 100+year old Pittsburgh basement).  I have a master precision level on hand for making sure the bed is straight once it's mounted and can shim it from there if need be.

My plan was to mark out and drill the holes to mount it ahead of time so that when the lathe arrives I am ready to just bolt it down.  I have seen the measured drawing that is in the manual and posted on the web page showing the spacing between the holes but, even though I know I have seen them, I cannot seem to find the measurements of the chip tray.  My question is, if I would like the chip tray even with the front edge of the table, how far back from the front of the table should the mounting holes be?  Similarly, the diagram shows the distance from the first mounting hole on the left side to the end of the machine, but does not tell me how much overhang there is beyond that for the chip tray.  I have been told that the holes in the chip tray allow or some adjustment, but if someone could be so kind as to give me the distance from the left-most mouning hole (or just the left edge of the machine) to the edge of the tray, that would be great as well.  Alternately, if there is a better way to lay this out, please let me know.  I guess, technically, I could have the moving crew put it in place, mark it, and then have them move it so that I can drill the holes, but this seems like that is inviting trouble since, as I mentioned the table is already leveled and with, the floor being what it is, if it gets knocked out of place, all that work is for nothing so I was hoping to minimize the chances of messing that up. 

Assuming that all goes off without a hitch (which it should), I also wanted to ask about recommendations once it is installed.  I have seen some people suggest tearing the machine down completely to clean out every nook and cranny before breaking it in and other sources say it's pretty much good to go once it's on the stand and to just run it to get everything oiled up.  I know that according to the manual I need to lube everything up and run it for a bit to get it all worked in, but I have not seen a detailed, step-by-step procedure anywhere.  What would you recommend?

Finally, as I mentioned, this is the first time for me setting up something like this so please feel free to pass along answers to any of the questions that I don't even know to ask.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## T Bredehoft (Jan 25, 2022)

Sorry, this isn't about cleaning a new lathe....

Your mention of the chip tray brings me to a project I'm working on right now. (on my PM 10-30 lathe) I have a wooden base under my lathe, the front edge of the chip pan is flush with the front of the table/base. I'm chasing threads, (8 pitch Acme) I'm running the lathe as slow as it will go and not stall in a cut, but those numbers go past pretty quickly.  When engaging the lever, the lever slams  down (gotta be quick) on the edge of the chip tray, mashing any fingers that happen to be in the way.

Were I doing it over,I'd figure out a way to disassociate the 'engage feed' lever and the edge of the chip pan.  (or maybe bend the lever up 45º. (but it's screwed in...)


----------



## jwmay (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm of the opinion, that buying something new "should" mean there is no need to disassemble everything.  Which reminds me that QMT has a five year warranty. So no, I wouldn't do any disassembly. But  to each his own.


----------



## Sqidget (Jan 25, 2022)

Aurelius,
Congrats on new toy time, the chip tray is 22x59 inches, center of mounting holes to the front of the pan is 10.5 inches. 
 The center of the mounting hole to the left side of the tray is 5.25 inches. The rearmost part of the lathe is an electrical panel and is 25.75 inches from the front of the pan. You will need a 26" minimum depth of the benchtop from the wall to mount the tray flush with the table. The mounting holes do allow a little movement, but probably less than 1/4inch. The side cover, when closed, is flush with the left side of the pan.  
 I only cleaned the cosmoline from the surfaces and lubed everything, I did remove the compound and round the t nuts off to allow smoother rotation. That has been the only thing, other than a link belt, that I have done. I set it up in November and have been quite impressed with it.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 26, 2022)

Please excuse the mixed units. 
My work table is 72"x 24" so to get everything lined up on the left does this look right?


----------



## Sqidget (Jan 26, 2022)

I will have to verify the other measurements later tonight, I'll let you know


----------



## Sqidget (Jan 26, 2022)

Everything looks good as far as I can tell. The only thing concerning is the 24" table depth.  With the side door open the front of the chip tray is 28" from the furthest rear point of the door, so the minimum the table can be to the wall is 4" and still have the chip pan flush with the front of the table. I would leave a couple more inches for access to wires and circuit breaker shown in pic 5841
Sorry for the crudeness in adding text but I'm not good with my phone.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 26, 2022)

Thanks so much for checking.
I am not worried about the depth because the table is actually not up against a a wall.  I'm converting part of my basement to a shop space and, unfortunately, the one wall that would have been a no-brainer unfortunately has ductwork at head height and I bang my head on it enough without trying to operate tools. As a result, the table is going to be living more in the middle of the floor with space all around it.


----------



## Enoch (Jan 27, 2022)

Aurelius said:


> I just got word that my 1228 is at the warehouse getting ready for PM to give it the once over before I get to take it home so I will probably have it in the next week or three (I'll know more the end of this week).  While I have experience using tools, it has always been on tools other people have installed and maintained so this is the first time I am setting one up myself.  My questions for all of you are around what I need to do as far as setup in prep for its arrival and once it arrives.
> 
> I already have the table it is going to live on set up in place and leveled pretty well (it's a 100+year old Pittsburgh basement).  I have a master precision level on hand for making sure the bed is straight once it's mounted and can shim it from there if need be.
> 
> ...


My 1228 came in on that same shipment, but being about 2 hours south of you I didn't pay tax.  I was going to drive up, to save shipping cost but then I'd have to pay tax which was more...  

I'm glad you asked this, because hopefully I can benefit from the experts responses.


----------



## bigolbeast (Jan 27, 2022)

jwmay said:


> I'm of the opinion, that buying something new "should" mean there is no need to disassemble everything.  Which reminds me that QMT has a five year warranty. So no, I wouldn't do any disassembly. But  to each his own.


I think there has to be a certain amount of shipping grease on everything regardless. Also I think the 5 year is just on some Taiwan stuff. I’m seeing 3 year on the China machines


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 27, 2022)

Enoch said:


> My 1228 came in on that same shipment, but being about 2 hours south of you I didn't pay tax.  I was going to drive up, to save shipping cost but then I'd have to pay tax which was more...
> 
> I'm glad you asked this, because hopefully I can benefit from the experts responses.


You might want to give them a call in regards to the tax situation.  I'm not an expert by any means but they might be able to work with you.


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 27, 2022)

One last questions for all of you: The bolts to hold the tool to the table should be 1/2", correct?


----------



## bigolbeast (Jan 27, 2022)

Enoch said:


> My 1228 came in on that same shipment, but being about 2 hours south of you I didn't pay tax.  I was going to drive up, to save shipping cost but then I'd have to pay tax which was more...
> 
> I'm glad you asked this, because hopefully I can benefit from the experts responses.


How they heck do you not pay tax unless you have a tax ID and are going to list it as inventory on your taxes?


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 27, 2022)

When I ordered my equipment, they did not collect Washington tax.  BUT, by the time the equipment came into PM the laws had changed and they had to collect the tax.  I suppose if you lived in a state that doesn't have a sales tax your golden.  But I know for a fact I had to pay Washington tax.


----------



## bigolbeast (Jan 27, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> When I ordered my equipment, they did not collect Washington tax.  BUT, by the time the equipment came into PM the laws had changed and they had to collect the tax.  I suppose if you lived in a state that doesn't have a sales tax your golden.  But I know for a fact I had to pay Washington tax.


I thought it was based on the sales tax rate of the state the company is in. When I ordered some suspension for my car I had to pay tax because they had a warehouse in my state, so I shipped it to my buddy in a different state and didnt have to pay tax. That was only a 1-2 years ago.


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 27, 2022)

Apparently, the law went into effect on Oct 1st 2018.  The dame I talked to at PM told me that Washington state was cracking down on them about collecting taxes.  And if I still wanted the equipment, I had to pay the taxes.





__





						Consumers buying from out-of-state sellers | Washington Department of Revenue
					






					dor.wa.gov
				




My apologies to the OP about hijacking your thread.

Tim


----------



## bigolbeast (Jan 28, 2022)

Just for fun said:


> Apparently, the law went into effect on Oct 1st 2018.  The dame I talked to at PM told me that Washington state was cracking down on them about collecting taxes.  And if I still wanted the equipment, I had to pay the taxes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should just cook the books and say it's all being sold to the bahamas or mexico and offer the savings under the table. Just sayin, I'm paying more tax on my order than a running vehicle I once bought. What happened to a good ol cash handshake and  "it fell off the truck" business transaction. Americas falling apart


----------



## Tired&Retired (Jan 30, 2022)

I took some pics when I was setting up my 1228 on a table, if that would help you to visualize it a bit.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 30, 2022)

bigolbeast said:


> I thought it was based on the sales tax rate of the state the company is in. When I ordered some suspension for my car I had to pay tax because they had a warehouse in my state, so I shipped it to my buddy in a different state and didnt have to pay tax. That was only a 1-2 years ago.


bigfoot since you have been in the woods and are not aware of the laws of the US, if your state collects tax, and a business operates in that state, it collects tax, always has, always will.

In the last few years, many states have forced ebay, amazon and others to collect tax even if they were not in state.   

So I guess there is a bigfoot.. Good to know


----------



## bigolbeast (Jan 30, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> bigfoot since you have been in the woods and are not aware of the laws of the US, if your state collects tax, and a business operates in that state, it collects tax, always has, always will.
> 
> In the last few years, many states have forced ebay, amazon and others to collect tax even if they were not in state.
> 
> So I guess there is a bigfoot.. Good to know


Yea thats exactly what I was saying. If PM isnt in my state then I shouldn't pay tax. If they have passed some law that says they now have to collect tax for out of state sales, then we should just break that law. That's why chefs hats were invented. For tax season


----------



## Sqidget (Jan 31, 2022)

Aurelius said:


> One last questions for all of you: The bolts to hold the tool to the table should be 1/2", correct?


The mounting studs included are M12, you could probably squeeze 1/2 in there, but I don't remember how much clearance there was in the holes


----------



## Aurelius (Jan 31, 2022)

Sqidget said:


> The mounting studs included are M12, you could probably squeeze 1/2 in there, but I don't remember how much clearance there was in the holes


I could and I did!
Just wanted to take a moment to thank everyone for all the help.  The lathe got here today and is now resting comfortably on it's table.  I got the 1/2" bolts from home depot only to find that they actually included bolts in with all the tooling and if Ihadn't managed to drill one of the holes crooked, it would have been a piece of cake.  Unfortunately, the it turns out that the 1/2" sleeve for the drill guide I have is a bit undersized so I had to freehand it and things were a little off.  Oh, well.  It's here now and that all that matters.
Thanks again.


----------

